# Hot thrift store find!



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

This weekend I found a Singer 301 with a cabinet @ the local thrift store. It's legendary for quilters with its gear drive instead of belt. 

This is one of those that needs the electric motor greased so I'm waiting on that before I use it.

Hope quilting will never be the same!

Major find for $25.00. Oiled it up and it works great.

Darkwater


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Like they say - until you post pictures - It didn't happen!!!!

Have fun with the new machine, and yes, we would love to see pictures of her in action!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 301. I love it, you will too. You are a great shopper!


----------



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks. I love the way you don't ever need to turn the wheel to get it started.

Photo's will come. She's not too pretty though. 

Hard to believe the feed dogs can be lowered on this old of a machine. 

Love the "Made in USA" notations all over it. Here's a review from a fellow quilter - http://www.patchworktimes.com/2012/09/14/singer-301-sewing-machine/


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I got one last year and love it! Mine is the long bed. It is the smoothest sewing little machine ever. I take it with me when we go to the camper or when I want to sit out back and sew. Congrats you will love it!


----------



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos.

Can't wait to lube up the motor and get started.





Thanks. 

Lyle


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I also have a 301A machine. I got mine at an auction as I was talking to another lady and waving my hands around. The Auctioneer thought I was bidding and sold it to me for $6.00. I took it not knowing what I had, but have been glad ever since. It is one of the best machines I have ever used. It is a portable, but I do have a cabinet to put it in. Have 2 of the 1591's that I have put in cabinets and they work wonderful this way. You got a wonderful deal with your cabinet. Enjoy and let us know how the machine quilting goes. I have not tried that with any of mine.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

:clap::goodjob:


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Darkwater said:


> Thanks. I love the way you don't ever need to turn the wheel to get it started.
> 
> Photo's will come. She's not too pretty though.
> 
> ...


I think she looks gorgeous! What a beautiful, golden cabinet! Excellent find.:bow:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Wonderful find. Around here, it would be priced at at least $75.00. No bargains at all in this area.


----------



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

BB,

Around here, the only ones that I could find were on Craigslist for the asking price of $ 150.

Saw this one, ran home to research it(didn't know what a 301 was actually) and promptly ran back and bought it after finding out it's reputation.

We evidently have good bargains because of the high elderly population retired here. They have an older sewing machine that they decide not to haul back north when they get too old to live on their own and their family opts for them to move back in w/them.

Maybe I'll start taking orders for the forum's wish list of older sewing machines! HaHa... 

What would you like? What shall my handling fee be? :bowtie:

darkwater


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

nice! I am loving my 277 model I got


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is a nice looking machine - and a nice cabinet too!

It's hard not to want to bring them all home. I see quite a few 300 and 400 series Singers at thrift shops and antique/junk malls. 

If a person is handy, they are pretty easy to clean up, adjust and get them sewing like new again. Unfortunaly they really aren't worth spending the time to fix up and resell.

Wanted to cry talking to the Viking repair guy again, he was saying about every three months he makes as run to the metal recycling place to dump off a load of old viking machines. He says though he hates to see them go, they just aren't worth the time to fix up and try to sell. 

So it's great to see another one being kept in use and not going for scrap.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Macy, keep me in mind next time you spot a cheap 401!


----------

